# raws n more is gone???



## paolo584 (Nov 1, 2011)

i dont see him under sponsors.


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

this was inevitable.....spell???


----------



## deadlifter405 (Nov 1, 2011)

I guess I'm going to have to write off that missing package now.


----------



## slow-90lx (Nov 1, 2011)

deadlifter405 said:


> I guess I'm going to have to write off that missing package now.



Having him still as a sponsor would be an incentive to clear up all late and missing orders.  It gave everyone a place to post and attempt to get their situation straightened out. I didn't agree with all the deleted threads, but anyone could still see there is issues before deciding to order.


----------



## weakback (Nov 1, 2011)

This sucks for those who didn't receive there late or recent orders.Hopefully for them he will still honor 'em!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Nov 1, 2011)

This order is somewhat old, the situation was only just starting to get out of hand with Raws when I made the order.  A couple of more days and I wouldn't have placed an order based on his forum chatter.  Oh well!


----------



## Dyers Eve (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm one of the few lucky ones. I was 2 for 2 with Raws but in the end there is no way I would have ordered again. 
Still worried about the claims that his gear is underdosed. So far what Ive used is fine, but that was Paramount labels. The rest isnt Paramount, which I havent used yet.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 1, 2011)

Interesting.....


----------



## NJRiot (Nov 1, 2011)

personally i never ordered from them ... thought they were WAY OVER PRICED!
not to mention there were a hundred posts of guys complaing about TA ... 

just sayin!


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 1, 2011)

I was told....

If they fix there problems they can come back.... But now that he is gone the only way to get a hold of him is his email.... Or at least till it gets changed.

I know alot of people got burnt for alot of money. He got me for close to a g!


----------



## oufinny (Nov 1, 2011)

Good thing people don't know where this guy lives, he would be in for a beat down that is for sure.  Scamming people for money, now of all times, is just deplorable.  What a douche.


----------



## NJRiot (Nov 1, 2011)

ouch sorry brother, i hate hearing that shit!


----------



## secdrl (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm glad I could helps RAWS make his lambo payment for him. Douchebag.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

this seems really strange to me, Raws is bashed by pars, he starts no shipping his orders, him and pars use to work together now raws is gone and pars steps in to make up for orders missing


----------



## deadlifter405 (Nov 1, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> this seems really strange to me, Raws is bashed by pars, he starts no shipping his orders, him and pars use to work together now raws is gone and pars steps in to make up for orders missing



Yeah, I had that same evil thought that Pars is Raws and we're about to get serially scammed!


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

deadlifter405 said:


> Yeah, I had that same evil thought that Pars is Raws and we're about to get serially scammed!


im sure youre not the only one who had that thought. Thats just where my mind goes, i dont trust ANYONE lol just seems weird tho. just saying

gl


----------



## independent (Nov 1, 2011)

You guys should have ordered gmp approved gears.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 1, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> this seems really strange to me, Raws is bashed by pars, he starts no shipping his orders, him and pars use to work together now raws is gone and pars steps in to make up for orders missing



a lot of ppl are thinking that

guess time will tell

pars looks like a stand up guy, but at the same time RNM was also a standup guy till ppl didnt get their orders


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> You guys should have ordered gmp approved gears.




Kosher GMP Jewish gears specifically.


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn, sorry to hear that bro.  Trust me, your not the only on to get burned for a lot of dough..


Usealittle said:


> I was told....
> 
> If they fix there problems they can come back.... But now that he is gone the only way to get a hold of him is his email.... Or at least till it gets changed.
> 
> I know alot of people got burnt for alot of money. He got me for close to a g!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

Kinda makes me wonder about what's in the oils he recently shipped out....


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> a lot of ppl are thinking that
> 
> guess time will tell
> 
> pars looks like a stand up guy, but at the same time RNM was also a standup guy till ppl didnt get their orders


 who needs tv or movies, I have IM forums
gl


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 1, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> this seems really strange to me, Raws is bashed by pars, he starts no shipping his orders, him and pars use to work together now raws is gone and pars steps in to make up for orders missing


x2 some corrupt shit going on here
did pars say he would make up for raws missing orders, or thats a premonition?


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 1, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Kinda makes me wonder about what's in the oils he recently shipped out....


 
a little motor oil and battery acid never hurt anyone haha  It could be anything...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> x2 some corrupt shit going on here
> did pars say he would make up for raws missing orders, or thats a premonition?




I thought another vendor made a generic statement pertaining to late/lost orders. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ipgear/146579-message-ipgear.html


----------



## littlekev (Nov 1, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> I was told....
> 
> If they fix there problems they can come back.... But now that he is gone the only way to get a hold of him is his email.... Or at least till it gets changed.
> 
> I know alot of people got burnt for alot of money. He got me for close to a g!



Damn man, id break someones fucking legs for a g. Sorry bro, he got me too but not that bad


----------



## mnpower (Nov 1, 2011)

i didnt ready anywhere that pars would make them up, thats not his responsibility


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

theres a member asking for ppl to pm him and he was the one saying that pars had something planned fro ppl that are missing orders. I could be way off, I hope I am, I like to think sposors are not only here to make money but to provide a service. As far as I know pars is the most stand up mofo on here, just seems strange


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 1, 2011)

Holy speculation batman


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> theres a member asking for ppl to pm him and he was the one saying that pars had something planned fro ppl that are missing orders. I could be way off, I hope I am, I like to think sposors are not only here to make money but to provide a service. As far as I know pars is the most stand up mofo on here, just seems strange


 
DEFINETELY speculation!!! lol... Wishfull thinking??


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

Like i said, i dont know shit, just wouldnt want to see some sneaky shit like that happen to bros who are spending their hard earned money


----------



## slow-90lx (Nov 1, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I thought another vendor made a generic statement pertaining to late/lost orders. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ipgear/146579-message-ipgear.html




Wow....   


That will for sure earn some new customers.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

I hate to state the obvious, but we all know we aren't dealing with amazon.com.


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 1, 2011)

Im still here guys, not sure why  i was taking down, orders are filling and i was about to reopen. im shooting the admin a PM


----------



## SRX (Nov 1, 2011)

He will pop up somewhere else with a new name and most likley same gear.

They always do


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 1, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Im still here guys, not sure why  i was taking down, orders are filling and i was about to reopen. im shooting the admin a PM



Hey man, we really need those emails replied to. I sent you one about 5 days ago and am still waiting. You said 2 days ago you would get to all emails and nothing happened as of yet.


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 1, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> Hey man, we really need those emails replied to. I sent you one about 5 days ago and am still waiting. You said 2 days ago you would get to all emails and nothing happened as of yet.



I will get on all emails tonight bro. I have to see whats going on first.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 1, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> *I will get on all emails tonight bro*. I have to see whats going on first.


 
Your a dick bro and say the same shit over and over....and you know damn well what's goin on...

I still haven't heard from you asshole..!!


----------



## dhwest (Nov 1, 2011)

edit


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 1, 2011)

I thought all emails were sent 2 days ago?  I am still trying to see what's up with those ruined caps and missing Adex...


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

This shits gettin serious


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 1, 2011)

All I know is that if I don't get my gear soon, I will go chuck Norris on their ass


----------



## twotuff (Nov 1, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> I was told....
> 
> If they fix there problems they can come back.... But now that he is gone the only way to get a hold of him is his email.... Or at least till it gets changed.
> 
> I know alot of people got burnt for alot of money. He got me for close to a g!


 
Alot of money! I never order that much unless you had a real nice realationship with him.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 1, 2011)

I guess RAWS has been owned off this site.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 1, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> I guess RAWS has been owned off this site.


 

Like Nohe


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Like Nohe


----------



## Aries1 (Nov 1, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> I will get on all emails tonight bro. I have to see whats going on first.


I can't understand your lack of an explanation, dude. Seems to me that is the least you could do.


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 1, 2011)

bros, i never said that id make good on raws orders

i never said that anywhere, and im setting the record straight

anyone that has dealt with me and raws knows we are 2  different people.

ask the admin if you dont trust me

this is getting out of hand,and i have nothing to do with that other thread about raws

ill only say this regarding raws, if raws has my situation resolved,i will post it.

i posted a while back i was done with this.

if you have a problem with raws,ok, but please do not bring me into it and state that im going to be the savior for everyone


pars


----------



## Rednack (Nov 1, 2011)

Talk about PERFECT timing...


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for straightening this shit out pars..!!


----------



## Rednack (Nov 1, 2011)

pars will be the next one that fucks everybody...


----------



## NJRiot (Nov 1, 2011)

not like we all havnt seen it over and over.  every channel is a rerun far as im concerned.

just sayin


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 1, 2011)

Beard fist of Chuck Norris, smote thine enemies!!!


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 1, 2011)

I want more from you without rulers. Gimme moar to live for!


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 1, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> I want more from you without rulers. Gimme moar to live for!


the orderlies only let me out of my cell 2 hrs a day. They say after biting so many people, I'm a danger to myself and others. Do you have any idea how hard it is to type while wearing a straight jacket?


----------



## weakback (Nov 1, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> This shits gettin serious


 
Dude your right,fuck the tv this shit is awesome!! I'm startin' to think it's all scripted. Cant wait to see what post will pop up next!


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

hell yea, if it wasnt for the money that ppl are owed this shit would be great.


----------



## SRX (Nov 1, 2011)

Rednack said:


> pars will be the next one that fucks everybody...


 

I dont think so. Your just causing more unnecessary dramma.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 1, 2011)

SRX said:


> I dont think so. Your just causing more unnecessary dramma.


So you think pars showing up the same time raws is gone is shit pot luck...i don't think so, they're in cahoots...


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 1, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> i dont see him under sponsors.




it was posted before something about paying the fee here for the board.

he needed to pay that fee.

the thread was deleted


----------



## littlekev (Nov 1, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> the orderlies only let me out of my cell 2 hrs a day. They say after biting so many people, I'm a danger to myself and others. Do you have any idea how hard it is to type while wearing a straight jacket?


----------



## cubanheat (Nov 1, 2011)

Raws is full of shit none of my emails have been replied to even tho he has stated multiple times that all emails have been answered. Keep that scammer off this board.


----------



## lostsoul (Nov 1, 2011)

u have mail raws. IM name in subject


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

lostsoul said:


> u have mail raws. IM name in subject


 bro did you not read the posts on this thread?


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 1, 2011)

Raws has your money so don't worry.  You are all G2G brothers.  All of the packs went out except for a few.  If you didn't get yours you must be one of those few.  Take a look at all the TDs lately and you will see that all is good in Raws land!


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 1, 2011)

^lolol ur still on your grind


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 1, 2011)

"Shoot an email with your name address and order info and I'll check on your pack bro.  I'm sure it shipped.  If not it will go out tomorrow"


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 1, 2011)

i like turtles


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> this seems really strange to me, Raws is bashed by pars, he starts no shipping his orders, him and pars use to work together now raws is gone and pars steps in to make up for orders missing


 This is incorrect bro.. pars got screwed by raws in one deal only.. raws and parsifal are not connected in ANY way..


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 1, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i like turtles


 

Then you will love the slowass t/a that RAWS has my brother.  Email your order info and get it done brah


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

yerg said:


> This is incorrect bro.. pars got screwed by raws in one deal only.. raws and parsifal are not connected in ANY way..


Im sure im 150% wrong, im just an untrusting fucker lol I have no doubt that pars is a stand up guy

gl


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

there is a lot of confusion right now... just trying to clear it up..lol


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 1, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> the orderlies only let me out of my cell 2 hrs a day. They say after biting so many people, I'm a danger to myself and others. Do you have any idea how hard it is to type while wearing a straight jacket?



Its harsh conditions in these mental institutions for the criminally insane. They make me wear a face mask, how about you?


----------



## cubanheat (Nov 1, 2011)

Rednack and colochine are 2 of raws dick riding fags his dick is so far up their asses its incredible


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 1, 2011)

cubanheat said:


> Rednack and colochine are 2 of raws dick riding fags his dick is so far up their asses its incredible


 

"Hey brother your pack is g2g bro.  Rep me when you get yo td bro."


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

if he didnt owe ppl so much money I would feel bad for the guy for all the shit he's gettin


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 1, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> "Hey brother your pack is g2g bro.  Rep me when you get yo td bro."


Who's gimmick art thou?


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not a gimmik, I'll match yo limric

I'm straight from the hood and do yo bitch good


----------



## big60235 (Nov 1, 2011)

Set it and forget it. Nice to see you all are kicking guy while he's down. I don't care if you like Raws or not, he has delivered to many people here and might have gotten in over his head but really does he deserve this BS?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/146592-no-more-rnm.html#post2532917


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 1, 2011)

I guess I might aswell stop checking my mailbox. Good thing that clearance sell only had a 150$ min order. 

never thought id see the day i got fucked


----------



## SFW (Nov 1, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> I guess I might aswell stop checking my mailbox. Good thing that clearance sell only had a 150$ min order.
> 
> never thought id see the day i got fucked


 
Am i the only one clever enough to find the irony in your screen name?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> Am i the only one clever enough to find the irony in your screen name?





The financial loss isn't much. It's just the principle of getting fucked that makes me irritated.


----------



## delcapone (Nov 2, 2011)

rnm forgot to pay his sponser fee. he said he has got ahold of prince and will be back asap


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 2, 2011)

delcapone said:


> rnm forgot to pay his sponser fee. he said he has got ahold of prince and will be back asap


 he also said my order shipped 3x and would give me a tracking number 3x  never happend  so why believe this?


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 2, 2011)

delcapone said:


> rnm forgot to pay his sponser fee. he said he has got ahold of prince and will be back asap


ok and this is something youre looking forwrd to? You must be waiting on an order

gl


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 2, 2011)

delcapone said:


> rnm forgot to pay his sponser fee. he said he has got ahold of prince and will be back asap


 
So according to this dumb fuck raws, now it takes a few days for Prince to get back to him...?

I highly doubt that...


----------



## slow-90lx (Nov 2, 2011)

I did get my order. It was 4 weeks past first stated t/a, but it did arrive.  Now to pin this stuff!


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 2, 2011)

i heard that repeating the same bitching posts over and over in multiple thread turns you gay?


----------



## independent (Nov 2, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i heard that repeating the same bitching posts over and over in multiple thread turns you gay?



Thats why all the naps customers are gay now.


----------



## Mooksman (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't lose hope. I was very outspoken about my displeasure with raws and he came thru 2 months late. No bs. I'd say there's a 26.7% chance you'll get ur shit.


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 2, 2011)

What a bunch of CUNTS up in this thread, acting like fucking highschool fags. When this sponsor showed up here and was the answer to bros needing a doms supplier that wasn't taking months to deliver and had the bomb shit, you bitches couldn't get on the short bus fast enough. Now he's having real business problems, dealing with massive volume and everything that comes with it, all you can do is kick him in the teeth, nice. I think you pieces of work having a circle jerk every 5 minutes accomplishes not a fucking thing. Yeah some of you girls will neg me and say I'm a cocksucker, but really who gives a fuck. It's obvious that you are not mature enough to be buying and using aas from any source.


----------



## independent (Nov 2, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> What a bunch of CUNTS up in this thread, acting like fucking highschool fags. When this sponsor showed up here and was the answer to bros needing a doms supplier that wasn't taking months to deliver and had the bomb shit, you bitches couldn't get on the short bus fast enough. Now he's having real business problems, dealing with massive volume and everything that comes with it, all you can do is kick him in the teeth, nice. I think you pieces of work having a circle jerk every 5 minutes accomplishes not a fucking thing. Yeah some of you girls will neg me and say I'm a cocksucker, but really who gives a fuck. It's obvious that you are not mature enough to be buying and using aas from any source.



Imho I think Raws will be back. He would be losing way more money in future sales than to scam just a few people. Is he a good business man, not even close.


----------



## GXR64 (Nov 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thats why all the naps customers are gay now.


Not gay just into tranny's


----------



## Rednack (Nov 2, 2011)

Aint no love like hot tranny love...


----------



## delcapone (Nov 2, 2011)

rep for tommygunns he seems to be the only one who fuckin gets it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 2, 2011)

cuz pars stole his thunder nigga


----------



## secdrl (Nov 2, 2011)

Hopefully he takes his family on a nice vacation that I paid for.


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Imho I think Raws will be back. He would be losing way more money in future sales than to scam just a few people. Is he a good business man, not even close.


 
I think he blows !   much better options my brother !


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 2, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> I think he blows !  much better options my brother !


 

Sure he blows.  He blows up IM with great sales brother! get in now while you can!


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 2, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> Sure he blows.  He blows up IM with great sales brother! get in now while you can!




No thanks my man,   once was enough !  Good luck !


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 2, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> No thanks my man,  once was enough ! Good luck !


 
You are going to miss out.  Big sales coming brother.  3 months isn't that long to wait for bunk snake oil garbage.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 3, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> No thanks my man,   once was enough !  Good luck !





You get your shit Retlaw?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 3, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> You get your shit Retlaw?



200mls of estrogen and a box of tissues


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 200mls of estrogen and a box of tissues


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 3, 2011)

Look it's RNM: http://offender.fdle.state.fl.us/offender/flyer.do?personId=3032

I heard he might have been TABZ or KPR before. I also heard a lot of people got banned here because of RNM and a certain mod. Now all his threads are gone? What's really going on here?


----------



## littlekev (Nov 3, 2011)

Come on bros who wouldn't want 10 ml jug of suspension for 170$, thats a good deal! Come one come all to the only real steroid dealer of them all, Sale tonight 50 ml jug of tne in Canola oil 300$, can't beat that! All emails will be answered tonight, or tomorrow night. If you haven't heard from me in a month or two no worries bro your pack is on the way. I will ship out all three month or older orders tomorrow!


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 3, 2011)

-everybody here is cracking me up-


----------



## secdrl (Nov 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 200mls of estrogen and a box of tissues


----------



## ryisfly (Nov 3, 2011)

soo.... can any one vouch for his gear at least?

Like, has any one used the gear and had definite results?

I'm getting a little worried I'm wasting my time watching these DVDs and I'd like to know sooner than later.

lol, still no word on my missing DVDs though... or those "extras"


----------



## fightclub13501 (Nov 3, 2011)

just thinking......with no disraspect to naps or ek who I do trust, they both got in a mess for months and owed everyone shit.  RNM got booted pretty quick.  I wonder what we dont know about this issue?


----------



## dhwest (Nov 3, 2011)

I think everyone who is out a lot of CASH would like to know also...



fightclub13501 said:


> just thinking......with no disraspect to naps or ek who I do trust, they both got in a mess for months and owed everyone shit.  RNM got booted pretty quick.  I wonder what we dont know about this issue?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 3, 2011)

ryisfly said:


> soo.... can any one vouch for his gear at least?
> 
> Like, has any one used the gear and had definite results?
> 
> ...



Raws gear that is *labeled* paramount pharma is most likely real. I just got my labs back using the paramount pharma Test300 from the clearance sale a while back and my test levels were very high- it is definitely some potent stuff. However, the unlabeled vials and/or granite lab stuff could possibly be fake or under dosed based on what I've read. I can't vouch for them as I've only used the paramount pharma stuff, which now I understand came from parsifal in the first place so it would make sense that it is legit. Raws had a great business going and if you were one of the fortunate people to get your hands on his legit gear you definitely lucked out.

That being said, I personally doubt Raws is coming back. Chances are he will reemerge under a new name, and swindle more people. I only hope IM IP traces the fucker and keeps him off the board. Usually I wouldn't bash raws this hard, but after all the lies and deceitful behavior I'm pretty raged out right now. 

I would also agree that we don't know the full story; however, we know enough to conclude he's swindled us. IM doesn't need to tell us anymore about the raws scandal, other than to tally it as a loss- I'm unhappy to say. I think IM had a lot more leniency with the downturns of naps and EK- as they are extremely reputable and have been making good on their promises for quite a long time. You may pay a little more, but atleast you know you'll get your stuff.


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 3, 2011)

ryisfly said:


> soo.... can any one vouch for his gear at least?
> 
> Like, has any one used the gear and had definite results?
> 
> ...



OK, without bruising too many feelings here, if youv'e never run his gear you shouldn't be talking about it being bunk.
 Iv'e run test-e (Paramount), Tren-a plain white label, Suspension (Paramount), Anavar caps and NPP no label. All legit. I ran the tren 100mg eod -var 100mg daily with Rx Watson Cyp, dropped bf and turned into a roadmap. My lifts increased and so did strength especially when I threw in the Suspension prework out, but this was a recomp cycle and it worked. I had an initial water gain when I upped the test, but after 2 weeks the tren kicked in and I started to peel bf, along with it came  some tren sides, sleep was off and nagging need to cough, killed my cardio, switched to ed pins, helped with sides. Four weeks into the cycle i switched to his test-e and dropped the Rx cyp, no change except some random acne. Week 6 I finished the Var and the tren. I have been on the NPP 600mg and Test -e 900mg now for about 1.5 weeks and my joints feel somewhat better and sleep is back. My libido is through the roof. 
 I am NOT a young kid. I have been doing this a long time and I know that this the most jacked Iv'e ever felt. A little additional info for those who just feel like running their mouths, a couple of my vials of NPP were crashed when I got them. Explain how that happens with bunk gear.
For those who have or are running this gear you are g2g bros.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 3, 2011)

ryisfly said:


> soo.... can any one vouch for his gear at least?
> 
> Like, has any one used the gear and had definite results?
> 
> ...



His unlabled t400 is definitely underdosed.


----------



## Santhemum (Nov 3, 2011)

I ran his Test Suspension mainly pre-workout and my strength went through the fucking roof! Excellent shit. I really like the fact that I have 3 1/2 vials left


----------



## ryisfly (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay, yeah it looks legit and so far seems legit I just wanted to get some confirmation. I'm not far enough in on this one to feel the kick from the test yet and the var doesn't start for two more weeks.

Unfortunately, I was shorted a portion of my order and won't be able to finish out like I wanted to because it seems like I'm not getting the rest.

I guess I should be happy that I did get what I got, and it seems to be g2g so far... just wanted to hear others experience.


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 200mls of estrogen and a box of tissues


 

 Haha..  Im good!


----------



## murf23 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yo Gunz ,  You seem to be a pretty kool guy but how the fuck can you sit thyere and say that we are kicking the guy when he is down? Are you smoking crack bro? This guy has lied to alot of dudes here . Straight up lied over and over so just because he hasnt lied to you yet that means he is kool ? Wake the fuck up bro and instead of sticking up for a guy that has proven himself to be a liar why not try coming to the defense of your fellow members here who got fucked and lied to . I for 1 have been told my pack has shipped 4 different times . Im sure your not a dick bro but you really sound like one with that stupid fucking post of yours...


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 4, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Im sure your not a dick bro but you really sound like one with that stupid fucking post of yours...


No, he is a dick, im sure of it.  I  called him out in pm about a stupid comment he made to one of my posts in raws forum and he couldnt even defend himself or raws, he just kept calling me small, young and a cock rider.  Funny for a middle aged man to resort to name calling and being childish to defend himself


----------



## lostsoul (Nov 4, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Yo Gunz ,  You seem to be a pretty kool guy but how the fuck can you sit thyere and say that we are kicking the guy when he is down? Are you smoking crack bro? This guy has lied to alot of dudes here . Straight up lied over and over so just because he hasnt lied to you yet that means he is kool ? Wake the fuck up bro and instead of sticking up for a guy that has proven himself to be a liar why not try coming to the defense of your fellow members here who got fucked and lied to . I for 1 have been told my pack has shipped 4 different times . Im sure your not a dick bro but you really sound like one with that stupid fucking post of yours...




I got told I was shipped about 12 hours after payment. 2 weeks later I decide to check up on everything, and WTF the money still sits. RNM n I have an email chat, 2 emails each way, and the day he disappeared from here is the day $ was picked up, and here I sit. 
Side note glad the $ service pulled the funds like I asked before he picked them up. So now I wait to see if Ive been... wont call it til enough time has passed.


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 4, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Yo Gunz , You seem to be a pretty kool guy but how the fuck can you sit thyere and say that we are kicking the guy when he is down? Are you smoking crack bro? This guy has lied to alot of dudes here . Straight up lied over and over so just because he hasnt lied to you yet that means he is kool ? Wake the fuck up bro and instead of sticking up for a guy that has proven himself to be a liar why not try coming to the defense of your fellow members here who got fucked and lied to . I for 1 have been told my pack has shipped 4 different times . Im sure your not a dick bro but you really sound like one with that stupid fucking post of yours...


 

Gave up the pipe a long time ago.
I never said anything about his coolness level or that he has or hasn't lied to any one, I don't really care about that. All I can speak to is the obvious and it's obvious to me there are a lot of posts that have no support. If those who have unfinished business think it is best to  post up their problems and need to vent, well power to them. But bro you gotta admit there are a lot of wanna be bitches posting shit for no other reason than it's open season to stir shit. 
Iv'e waited months for gear from EVERY sponsor I have ever ordered from and the only one who has come through 100% is Raw's, thats what I can speak about.
The real problem here is that we have been spoiled by an immediately accessable person who has a good product that a lot of people want that he can't supply as fast as we want it. When an order goes in do you think he walks over to shelf and drops it in the out basket and kicks back waiting for the payment to post? Think about how many people and how many places are involved with how many orders, this isn't E-bay. The chances of shit fucking up are probably good and I think the amount of times it happens, mathematically speaking, are probably low.
The real reason for this post is to clear up some confusion. I'm not here to build an image. As far as what bros think about me doesn't factor into the scheme of things when it comes to me being truthful. Some people like what I say and some do not, their choice, I'm good with that. Make no mistake though what I say is always the truth, there is no need for anything else but the truth.
I have felt your's and everone elses frustration before myself and I respect your opinion. I sincerely hope that all of this gets resolved in everyones favor soon.


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 4, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> No, he is a dick, im sure of it.  I  called him out in pm about a stupid comment he made to one of my posts in raws forum and he couldnt even defend himself or raws, he just kept calling me small, young and a cock rider.  Funny for a middle aged man to resort to name calling and being childish to defend himself



Yep he started a pissing contest by negging me over something that didn't amount to shit. I just got tired of his non stop pm's over me saying he was trolling. Dude your behavior was like of a 5' nothing school boy and I just got tired of playing with you. This is a free country we can say what we like and if it pisses you off who cares. Move on.


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 4, 2011)

^^^^ Oh and make no mistake I am a dick, be sure of that.


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 4, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Yep he started a pissing contest by negging me over something that didn't amount to shit. I just got tired of his non stop pm's over me saying he was trolling. Dude your behavior was like of a 5' nothing school boy and I just got tired of playing with you. This is a free country we can say what we like and if it pisses you off who cares. Move on.


  you cant even come up with examples on how i was trolling dude. How was my behavior like a child, when i based my argument on facts, and you were just calling me names and calling me small, who sounds like the child ?  youre a moron thats for sure.   This is a free country, we can say what we want?  so dont go PMS on me when i state the truth about raws you fool.  youre another one whos full of contradictions, no wonder you swing on raws ball hairs.


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 4, 2011)

My e rebound is from the Raws test, that explains the PMS. Did you get what you ordered? Was it g2g? His forum is gone but if I remember you did get your order. I also remember you were bashing a sponsor in his own forum. If he had a rep you would have been warned, but you forget all that. So I told you to troll elsewhere. That's what happened.


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 4, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> My e rebound is from the Raws test, that explains the PMS. Did you get what you ordered? Was it g2g? His forum is gone but if I remember you did get your order. I also remember you were bashing a sponsor in his own forum. If he had a rep you would have been warned, but you forget all that. So I told you to troll elsewhere. That's what happened.


the dude was lying and deserved it, so you should mind your own business, oh and you are not a board rep for raws, so therfore you are just a dick- rider i guess.  E rebound huh. you should get with the times old man and get you some of that aromasin!

and WTF are you talking about i got my order?   Im still waiting on my order from his clearance sale, u know the one with the 3 or 4 day T/A... so dont be talking about shit you have no idea about.   I received var from him, outside of ta in sept,  and since youre asking me if it was g2g,  id have to say definitely not, either severely underdosed, or just trash @ 100mg per day for the last 6 weeks i should have noticed something.


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 4, 2011)

You didn't really expect it to make you taller did you?


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 4, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> You didn't really expect it to make you taller did you?


  na, at 100mg i expected some noticeable strength gains
what did you expect when you took var?  did you not expect anything? then why did you take it?
so youre basically saying that anavar does not give any noticeable results, so they should not be expected
hmm somethings off here, why do bro's even take this stuff?

damn tommy they dont get much more hard headed than you


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 4, 2011)

Hard as fuck bro. I ran it in my stack of test & tren. Anavar @ 80mg daily suppresses indigenous testosterone by 67% did you run a Var only cycle? No wonder you argue like a woman.


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 4, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Hard as fuck bro. I ran it in my stack of test & tren. Anavar @ 80mg daily suppresses indigenous testosterone by 67% did you run a Var only cycle? No wonder you argue like a woman.


No, like i told you in pm i ran it on the last half of my test-e 500 cycle
i argue like a woman? do we have to go thru this ?  you just admitted youre on ur pms bro lmao can you please say something right or stop posting please.


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 4, 2011)

Last post let me see if I got it right this time. You ordered illegal steroids from an underground lab, you sent money to someone you've never met except on the Internet you didn't get everything you ordered sent to you through the mail but what you did get you weren't happy with so your recourse is to publicaly tell everyone in the world with a computer that you had a bad drug deal and your pissed. That about right?


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 4, 2011)

wow youre such a fag, go ahead and call the police why dont you

and you got the story wrong, again. first order was only var, 2nd order is the one i havnt got yet, i did not receive any part of this order, and i hope you get banned for talking about illegal drug deals in thoes words on this forum, way to make it hot.  now go mind your own business ass clown, my problem with raws along with everyone else's is justified, and just because its "illegal" doesnt mean he should get away with out money scott-free without getting called out at least.  this has nothing to do with you and it never did.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys are so falling in love with eachother... Queer bastards


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 4, 2011)

little guy said:


> you guys are so falling in love with eachother... Queer bastards



hahaha


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 4, 2011)

Tommy pea shooter is an old fucker.  Leave him alone.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 4, 2011)

this is gettin heated time for cock pics!


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> this is gettin heated time for cock pics!



I'll post mine, but if you see lightweight or lightbulb's or whatever the fuck his name is you'd be a pedophile


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 4, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> Tommy pea shooter is an old fucker.  Leave him alone.



Trolls no More you want this old fucker to slap you in your vagina too?


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 4, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> I'll post mine, but if you see lightweight or lightbulb's or whatever the fuck his name is you'd be a pedophile


----------



## weakback (Nov 4, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> You guys are so falling in love with eachother... Queer bastards


 

lmao If they were of the opposite sex,they would be a perfect couple!


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 4, 2011)

weakback said:


> lmao If they were of the opposite sex,they would be a perfect couple!


 WHOA hold on nigga we only accept translationships non of that same sex shit bro


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 4, 2011)

Why the fuck doent RAWS come here and do the following.

1) Be transparent, post up the exact amount of outstanding orders.

2) If you cant supply, then refund. 

3) Stop this email business, either do whats promised or Fuckoff.

4) Admit you have severely fucked up.

5) This will end when all of the above is done, people do not complain when there is nothing to complain about, sounds to me that you got to big for fuzzy britches, and it all got out of hand, well its in your hands. If i was a mod, you would not be coming back to this site as a sponsor until all your problem are dealt with.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 4, 2011)

its a good thing doctors arnt like raws. you call and call and call 2 weeks later they call you back. tell you your apoiontment was yesterday. you make a new one you show up he tells you that u have aids but it will go away in 2 or 4 days then u go thro the same shit over and over until he disapoears for 2 weeks then he comes back and you show up to his business tyo find hes been kicked out and is running opertations out of a dumpster next to his oild business saying that itll be a few more days and everything will be ok and he finally paid his rent and should have his office back HAHAHAHAH maybe this is why small business is failing in america


----------



## bigdv (Nov 4, 2011)

Tommygunz your not clearing up nothing,you sound like dumb fuck your shitting all over a thread that is useful to some of us! Like has anyone recieved any gear or an email since he disappeared and by the way you stupid degenerate fuck the REAL PROBLEM here is that he's disappeared without a word and maybe he's comung back maybe he's not but if your not here to help clear shit up,then beat it bitch kick rocks ! Find another thread to shit on you useless fuck


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> its a good thing doctors arnt like raws. you call and call and call 2 weeks later they call you back. tell you your apoiontment was yesterday. you make a new one you show up he tells you that u have aids but it will go away in 2 or 4 days then u go thro the same shit over and over until he disapoears for 2 weeks then he comes back and you show up to his business tyo find hes been kicked out and is running opertations out of a dumpster next to his oild business saying that itll be a few more days and everything will be ok and he finally paid his rent and should have his office back HAHAHAHAH maybe this is why small business is failing in america



Business only fails because of the business owner, SERVICE is free, fixing fuckups is FREE, admitting you fucked is FREE. Asking for more emails to be sent cause you cant sort it out is a SCAM. This tit for tat email is what buys SCAMMERS more time to hide on the original SCAM. He cant supply the product, yet he has the money. REFUND it DUMBFUCK its not that hard, not like anyone is asking you to reinvent the wheel are they?


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 4, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Business only fails because of the business owner, SERVICE is free, fixing fuckups is FREE, admitting you fucked is FREE. Asking for more emails to be sent cause you cant sort it out is a SCAM. This tit for tat email is what buys SCAMMERS more time to hide on the original SCAM. He cant supply the product, yet he has the money. REFUND it DUMBFUCK its not that hard, not like anyone is asking you to reinvent the wheel are they?


----------



## bigdv (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey guys he posted today in a couple threads below this one he's had the flu he's still here and getting everyone straight!


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 4, 2011)

bigdv said:


> Tommygunz your not clearing up nothing,you sound like dumb fuck your shitting all over a thread that is useful to some of us! Like has anyone recieved any gear or an email since he disappeared and by the way you stupid degenerate fuck the REAL PROBLEM here is that he's disappeared without a word and maybe he's comung back maybe he's not but if your not here to help clear shit up,then beat it bitch kick rocks ! Find another thread to shit on you useless fuck



Jdv they are paging you at Naps...er... I mean Genxxl..Axio, damn knig you make the rounds


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 4, 2011)

bigdv said:


> hey guys he posted today in a couple threads below this one he's had the flu he's still here and *getting everyone straight*!


 

has he had the flu for almost 4 months?   Gtfo mr. Smalls. 


He'll never get you straight you dick riding vaginal flemwad.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 5, 2011)

I am sick is the oldest trick in the book, these problems have been going on for months. The way i see is, he is running for the cover of night as he has NO MONEY to refund, and or he is still trying to obtain product. This worries me as you could end up with anything when it comes to product, i would not trust it. RAWS why was it so important to pay your rent here and not fix your problems? Answer, so you can get your next batch of helpless losers with money to burn on meds. I would be asking around to who else is honest on these boards and stay away from RAWS. His face is full of egg, and his rep is gone for good, nut up sucka……………ITS OVER


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 5, 2011)

Received an e-mail fro him today asking if I received my stuff and the answer to that is a big fat NO.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 5, 2011)

Raws, I'm missing one item and got one I don't know what the fuck it is.  Answer my email.  At this point I dont give a fuck if you fix it, just nut up and tell me you ain't gonna and I'll drop it.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 5, 2011)

I got a email from him askin to send him what's missing and he will resend..... But he has said that 2x before... Just hope he does this time.


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Nov 5, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> I am sick is the oldest trick in the book, these problems have been going on for months. The way i see is, he is running for the cover of night as he has NO MONEY to refund, and or he is still trying to obtain product. This worries me as you could end up with anything when it comes to product, i would not trust it. RAWS why was it so important to pay your rent here and not fix your problems? Answer, so you can get your next batch of helpless losers with money to burn on meds. I would be asking around to who else is honest on these boards and stay away from RAWS. His face is full of egg, and his rep is gone for good, nut up sucka???????????????ITS OVER


Well said!


----------



## bigdv (Nov 5, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> has he had the flu for almost 4 months? Gtfo mr. Smalls.
> 
> 
> He'll never get you straight you dick riding vaginal flemwad.


 



Your fuckin ORAW fool Haha you bloody vaginal fart! You just got banned 2 weeks cause your beaner mouth,now your back as Raws no More! Yea I think he knows a real quif when he hears one and thats probably why you got fucked by him!


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 5, 2011)

bigdv said:


> Your fuckin ORAW fool Haha you bloody vaginal fart! You just got banned 2 weeks cause your beaner mouth,now your back as Raws no More! Yea I think he knows a real quif when he hears one and thats probably why you got fucked by him!


 nice negg points fag you obviously have some respect around here


----------

